# First Time Anadrol Run



## Fitraver (Sep 23, 2017)

So I decided to sack up and run an actual bulker for the first time. I’ve been cruising for several weeks now and gone from end of my cut at 180 to about 192 (currently eating 4500 cals a day). I’ll be blasting 500mg DHB for 12 weeks along with test. I had planned to run my test at 500 as well, but my trt doc wants to see me Monday, and if she wants me to retest, I may have to end up keeping the test at my trt dose of 200. I’m tryin got get her to up me to 250. I guess I’ll find out Monday and know, but I think I should be fine keeping my test at trt dose if I have to. 

Okay I’ll get to the point of this point now.....

I plan to keep my dose pretty low and just run 25mg ed. Hoping to add 20-30lbs and get to around 220-225 after the 12 weeks total. 

I’m looking to know a few things...

- How bad is this bloat going to be? It’s my first time running a wet compound like this and wanna know what I’m in store for haha

- I’ve seen some thoughts that it’s better to run the anadrol for 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off (Seen aren’t talk about it). Anyone else tried this theory? Better than just a straight 4 week kickstart?

- Is it worth taking a supplement like Cholesterol Off Plus’s while running the anadrol or will it be pointless and I should just save it til after? (I used it with success to get my number back in line after my last anavar/winny run, but didn’t know about it til after). 

- I’ve read I should be careful with my lifts from drol so as not to get injured from the strength gain and tendons not being ready for it. Are he strength gains that crazy with it?

- I’ll be taking Tudca, NaC, and liv52 for my liver as well as nolva at 20mg ed to combat any gyno. 

I welcome any other input on good to know topics for a first time drol run!

Thanks!


----------



## thethinker (Sep 23, 2017)

It's the eating aspect that messes most people up on anadrol. Muscle growth is a slow and steady process that requires a caloric surplus, most people just feel too shitty a few weeks in to actually be able to eat on it.

It will destroy lipids regardless of support. 

Strength gains will be very impressive.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 23, 2017)

thethinker said:


> It's the eating aspect that messes most people up on anadrol. Muscle growth is a slow and steady process that requires a caloric surplus, most people just feel too shitty a few weeks in to actually be able to eat on it.
> 
> It will destroy lipids regardless of support.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the response man. That’s what I’ve heard about the eating. Think that may be one of the reasons Tenny suggests 2 weeks on then 2 weeks off


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 23, 2017)

4 weeks on 4 weeks off is better.  I know that's how Big A did it...he also got blood work every 4 weeks to see where he was at health wise.  You could add a low dose of MK-677 or peptide that causes a an appetite increase.  Just have to watch your BP with Anadrol and MK-677 together.


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 23, 2017)

*Bio* said:


> 4 weeks on 4 weeks off is better.  I know that's how Big A did it...he also got blood work every 4 weeks to see where he was at health wise.  You could add a low dose of MK-677 or peptide that causes a an appetite increase.  Just have to watch your BP with Anadrol and MK-677 together.





Yeah if I run it 4 weeks straight that will be all I plan to do, I wouldn’t be hopping back on. I’ve always really shyed away from a compound that adds a lot of water cuz I hate that feeling, but I really want to add some size so figure it’s a good kickstart. I’m actually running mk677 as well so I’ll stay on that for sure. Should be an interesting few weeks for me and something new.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 25, 2017)

Always one of my favorites back in the day. Can feel a little blah on it, but nothing that ever bothered me. Could run it for as long as I wanted at 50-100mg/day w/out any bloodwork issues.


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 25, 2017)

Marshall said:


> Always one of my favorites back in the day. Can feel a little blah on it, but nothing that ever bothered me. Could run it for as long as I wanted at 50-100mg/day w/out any bloodwork issues.





I’m bout to start in on it at 50 either today or tomorrow. I’m excited. Grabbed some saw palmetto to help aid prostrate and gunna run cialis at 5mg ed or eod and coq10 to hopefully help with bp. Got my liver supps too and some nolva. Should be good to go!


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 25, 2017)

Marshall said:


> Always one of my favorites back in the day. Can feel a little blah on it, but nothing that ever bothered me. Could run it for as long as I wanted at 50-100mg/day w/out any bloodwork issues.



My absolute favorite AAS! I LOVE the strength and size I get in record time.


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 26, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> My absolute favorite AAS! I LOVE the strength and size I get in record time.





Really hoping I love it too. Dom what I’ve read you the fall in 2 categories with his oral ... love it or hate it haha. Doesn’t seem to be an in between. I’ve gotten as much negative feedback as I have positive.


----------



## psych (Sep 26, 2017)

Herbal supps dont do shit for your liver. Like sayin tribulus will help you recover from a years on blast and cruise. Liv52 is all hype. Dandelion root helps with bloat cause its a diuretic and helps with water retention fyi.
Not everyone bloats from drol.
Some people say this, and I agree, if you bloat and hate dbol you will love drol. If you love dbol you will hate drol.


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 26, 2017)

psych said:


> Herbal supps dont do shit for your liver. Like sayin tribulus will help you recover from a years on blast and cruise. Liv52 is all hype. Dandelion root helps with bloat cause its a diuretic and helps with water retention fyi.
> Not everyone bloats from drol.
> Some people say this, and I agree, if you bloat and hate dbol you will love drol. If you love dbol you will hate drol.





I haven’t ran dbol either, this will be my first time running a true Bulker compound so I’ll be finding out soon haha. 


As far as he liv52... idk man. It has kept my liver values in line so far. So I feel like it def helps. But everyone has their own opinions. I’ll keep it in just in case. It’s damn cheap.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 26, 2017)

I love Anadrol....but you have to know what comes with the territory: Gyno, BP problems, liver enzymes increased, extreme pumps (lower back is a bitch), moon face, and it's negative effects on appetite for a lot of users. Those all don't happen for some users, but others it does. Just be prepared ahead of time. If you are just using it for a few weeks....tough it out, lol. 

2 other things....The strength is phenomenal, probably the best of any compound I've tried. Better have a new wardrobe ready, you will outgrow your current clothes if you eat! 

Have fun with it....A50 is a ride for sure


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 26, 2017)

MR. BMJ said:


> I love Anadrol....but you have to know what comes with the territory: Gyno, BP problems, liver enzymes increased, extreme pumps (lower back is a bitch), moon face, and it's negative effects on appetite for a lot of users. Those all don't happen for some users, but others it does. Just be prepared ahead of time. If you are just using it for a few weeks....tough it out, lol.
> 
> 2 other things....The strength is phenomenal, probably the best of any compound I've tried. Better have a new wardrobe ready, you will outgrow your current clothes if you eat!
> 
> Have fun with it....A50 is a ride for sure





I’m hoping I’m prepared as I can be. I have supps to try to battle all of those things. Running nolva to combat the mysterious gyno hopefully, liver and bp supps, saw palmetto for prostate, gunna get taurine to try to help with pumps .., wtf is moon face? Just my fave getting fat? Haha

I’m thinking about starting a log for this bulk if you guys would follow along and give input!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Yea, moonface is a bloated/fat face you can get while on Anadrol or dbol. It can happen with test and nandrolone too though. It's inevitable to get, many will notice right away, but you can tame it down some by controlling estrogen and having a good diet...again, it's inevitable. I know some that get it bad no matter what they do, while others not so bad....but yea, you will probably not have a lean face with it, especially while trying to gain size (aka "bulking"), lol. 

Start a log brother! Share you experience through it....both good and hopefully no bad, but if bad does occur, post up and maybe others can give tips on the situation. 

Good luck man


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Oh, and like already mentioned...you will get strong fast if you have good real anadrol....be careful on preventing injuries!


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 27, 2017)

MR. BMJ said:


> Oh, and like already mentioned...you will get strong fast if you have good real anadrol....be careful on preventing injuries!





That’s another thing I read about. I’m def going to make sure my workouts are intense so I grow, but certainly won’t be trying to max shit. I def don’t want an injury. 


Thanks for the moonface info haha. Ugh not gunna look forward to that but I’ll have to embrace it. 

I’ll def start a log then. I’ll get it up later tonight.


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 27, 2017)

Adrol&dbol i have run many times even for extended lengths,what some of these guys r saying is correct !! Its individual fitraver.my first anadrol exp,i started at 50mg&ended at 50mg for about 8-10wks,no problemo !
I would atleast go 50mg/day.25mg of anadrol just isnt enough.25-30mg/day of dbol,thats a bit different.


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 27, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> Adrol&dbol i have run many times even for extended lengths,what some of these guys r saying is correct !! Its individual fitraver.my first anadrol exp,i started at 50mg&ended at 50mg for about 8-10wks,no problemo !
> 
> I would atleast go 50mg/day.25mg of anadrol just isnt enough.25-30mg/day of dbol,thats a bit different.




Appreciate the feedback brother. Yeah I’m going with 50ed as a few others echoed the same sentiment as you that 25 wouldn’t be worth it. I actually started a log if you want to follow along. I’m running dhb as well for the first time. Should be fun.


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 28, 2017)

Took my first two doses today. Is there a “feel time” that is typical for drol? I now everyone is different but usually people will say they start to feel certain compounds after x amount of days. Just curious.


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 29, 2017)

Anadrol as,with all orals(for me) ,i start feeling around 7 days i can tell with strenght first.it goes up quite dramatically so be careful fit&ease into it anadrol is definitely the strongest of them all&dont be afraid of that little bit of bloat u will see at first.keep the water intake up,good/careful form,diet u will be fine.I have a tall lean frame as u do.just have fun&enjoy them,they're a blast man !!


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 29, 2017)

&dont be afraid to run them even up to 8 wks as long as the gains&strength r rising,ur building muscle.Ive always thought orals were exaggerated regarding the hepatoxicicty.Ive run dbol for 10-12wks at 40-50mgs with no juandice or any neg issues.


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 29, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> Anadrol as,with all orals(for me) ,i start feeling around 7 days i can tell with strenght first.it goes up quite dramatically so be careful fit&ease into it anadrol is definitely the strongest of them all&dont be afraid of that little bit of bloat u will see at first.keep the water intake up,good/careful form,diet u will be fine.I have a tall lean frame as u do.just have fun&enjoy them,they're a blast man !!



Okay sweet! Yeah I’m switching up my lifting program to incorporate some heavier sets and going heavier each set like reps of 12, 10, 8, 6 vs just 4 sets of 12-15. Will make sure to focus still on form tho and not get sloppy or risk injury. I’ll be okay with some bloat. I’m bulking so I’ll just suck it up. Diet just got bumped to about 300P, 585C and 122F. So I’m putting away the cals. Added a intra workout karboload drink! Definitely ready to grow. 





gkn525 said:


> &dont be afraid to run them even up to 8 wks as long as the gains&strength r rising,ur building muscle.Ive always thought orals were exaggerated regarding the hepatoxicicty.Ive run dbol for 10-12wks at 40-50mgs with no juandice or any neg issues.




For sure man. If I get through 4 weeks and the sides have been bearable I may push it 6, but I def try to keep my health in front of mind at all time. Got all my liver supps and others started too. So trying to aid myself as best I can.


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 29, 2017)

Looks like u have it all covered.been lookin into the intraworkout drinks myself.hey what the hell were u taking for that 10 weeker u posted pics on?damn u look u grew drastically&u were getting urself cut ?


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 30, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> Looks like u have it all covered.been lookin into the intraworkout drinks myself.hey what the hell were u taking for that 10 weeker u posted pics on?damn u look u grew drastically&u were getting urself cut ?





Ahhh thank you bro. So back in June of 2016 I had cut to 150. After that I decided that I was tired of being hat skinny jacked cut at 6’ so over the next 10.5 months I bulked from 150 to 200 and 13.7% bf (based on dexa). Mostly just on trt and I ran one test blast at 600 but bloods showed my shit was way underdosed. 

I then cut from that left pic to what you saw on the right. I ran test I and mast p/a at 350 a week. I was also on eq at 600 which I switched out to bold ace at 530. Ran anavar first 6 weeks and winny last 6. That’s all. Ended at 180 and 7% body fat (again based on dexa scan). 

Here was the difference In That one year time span from 150 to 180. 







I’m now at 192 and starting this test, dhb, drol run with hopes to get to 220-225 and be able to cut to a solid 200 and possibly compete. Idk if I want to tho. My coach is pushing me too haha. 

Sorry know that was way more than you asked for haha


----------



## thefreak (Sep 30, 2017)

With TUDCA, my liver values are more than acceptable after 10 weeks of Drol. Lipids not so much but they pretty much suck anyway.
50mg of LEGIT Drol are enough to get amazing gains as a 1st time user.
Never got water retention from it if E2 is kept in check.


----------



## gkn525 (Oct 1, 2017)

Awesome results&dedication  man !!! I meant to tell u,my last anadrol run was with [email protected] 600mg,600mg test e,75mg/day aquatest (100mg/day adrol).i really enjoyed the eq/adrol stack.always ran dbol&adrol with nandrolone.the eq i ran for around 6 months&it thinned out my hair.strange that dbol doesnt do that?


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 1, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> Awesome results&dedication  man !!! I meant to tell u,my last anadrol run was with [email protected] 600mg,600mg test e,75mg/day aquatest (100mg/day adrol).i really enjoyed the eq/adrol stack.always ran dbol&adrol with nandrolone.the eq i ran for around 6 months&it thinned out my hair.strange that dbol doesnt do that?





Thanks bro. I have a big ass head of hair haha but i def noticed a lot more of my hair falling out when I was on eq I felt like (bold ace I ran). Worst part for me is my hair line has receded a good chunk. Just a con I have to take in this game I guess.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 1, 2017)

thefreak said:


> With TUDCA, my liver values are more than acceptable after 10 weeks of Drol. Lipids not so much but they pretty much suck anyway.
> 
> 50mg of LEGIT Drol are enough to get amazing gains as a 1st time user.
> 
> Never got water retention from it if E2 is kept in check.





Sweet man. Yeah Tudca has always helped me too. Always have it in with orals. I’m hoping this drol is legit, my source is pretty Yeiser with his orals. How many days in you start to. Price the strength gain?


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone ever gotten really bad hamstring/glute aches/cramps while on drol?? My left hamstring has been aching like fucking crazy and I thought it was the Cialis but I dropped that several days ago so should be out of my system. 

It doesn’t really hurt at all when I’m just doing normal every day stuff. If I bend to touch my toe it will cramp/ache some but it REALLY Fuckin hurt when I was benching. The action of tightening my glute/hamstring makes it ache all the way up it into my gluteus like no other. I actually almost dropped the barbell and I legit had to stop on incline cuz I couldn’t even tighten up to press up. Another way to explain what causes it is the action of a decline crunch or trying to sit yourself up from a bench. Fucking kills!!

I’m gunna get some pedialyte tonight and see if that helps. I don’t think I pulled anything because if that was the case there’d be swelling or bruising and it would hurt just walking and stuff, right? Idk what it is but I need it to figure it out fast. Gunna really hamper my lifts.


----------



## Viking (Oct 3, 2017)

Drol is great and I like to start at 50mg and in weeks 2-3 move up to 100mg. The most I have done was 150mg but it's not needed. I don't like to stay on more than 6 weeks but if liver protection is used it should be fine. 

The cramps could be because of the insane pumps. I struggled with my shins and calves on drol. Pedialyte should work well. I like to dose taurine, magnesium and potassium when experiencing cramps. Try to drink plenty of water too.


----------



## Viking (Oct 3, 2017)

Btw looking great in your pics. That is perfect condition to add drol.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 3, 2017)

Viking said:


> Btw looking great in your pics. That is perfect condition to add drol.





Thanks brother. I appreciate it. I wish that was still the condition I was in when I started haha. That was after my cut. I was up about 13 lbs from there when I started the drol. Still slightly lean tho but certainly needing some size still. I ended up starting a log of you wanna follow I’d love to have you along for the ride.

Fitraver’s Bulk Log (first time drol/dhb run)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...ci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=41835&share_type=t


----------



## Viking (Oct 5, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> Thanks brother. I appreciate it. I wish that was still the condition I was in when I started haha. That was after my cut. I was up about 13 lbs from there when I started the drol. Still slightly lean tho but certainly needing some size still. I ended up starting a log of you wanna follow I’d love to have you along for the ride.
> 
> Fitraver’s Bulk Log (first time drol/dhb run)
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...ci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=41835&share_type=t



I will check it out now. I have never used DHB but it sounds great.


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 5, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> Sweet man. Yeah Tudca has always helped me too. Always have it in with orals. I’m hoping this drol is legit, my source is pretty Yeiser with his orals. How many days in you start to. Price the strength gain?



Have you ever used synthergine? That is the best liver support I have used. Great progress bro. I wish I was that lean!


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 5, 2017)

ProFIT said:


> Have you ever used synthergine? That is the best liver support I have used. Great progress bro. I wish I was that lean!





Well I’m not that mean still haha. If you peep the log link above you’ll see where I was at starting this bulk. Still slightly visible abs haha but nothing like the end of the cut pic above.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 5, 2017)

Im through one week on the drol. I’m up 3 lbs, but I also upped my diet some the same day I started it. Haven’t really felt much of a “bloat” hat everyone talks about. Only been one week tho so maybe it’ll start to ramp up still.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 5, 2017)

I LOVE the injectable version over the oral..... IMO the infamous "bloat" is dependent on how you eat...... eat shit you'll bloat..... you don't and you wont


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 5, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> I LOVE the injectable version over the oral..... IMO the infamous "bloat" is dependent on how you eat...... eat shit you'll bloat..... you don't and you wont





I actually have some of the Injectable, just didn’t want to add another pin haha. To run it at 50 that would be 2cc a day [emoji33] although I’ve heard I could probably run the inhectable at 25 and it would feel like 50 of the oral. I’m certainly eating a boatload (about 4800 cals) but they’re all from clean foods.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 5, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> I actually have some of the Injectable, just didn’t want to add another pin haha. To run it at 50 that would be 2cc a day [emoji33] although I’ve heard I could probably run the inhectable at 25 and it would feel like 50 of the oral. I’m certainly eating a boatload (about 4800 cals) but they’re all from clean foods.



25mg Pre is MORE than enough..... start with 12.5mg..... strength was straight up stupid... that's ALOT of calories....

Just my .02 here... eat enough where youre growing but not enough that you'll get "fat".... i'm pretty sure I weigh more than you and don't come close to that calorie intake..... be in a surplus but don't overdo it.... it'll only make it harder later


----------



## jmac 21 (Oct 5, 2017)

I've drol 3-4 times and I love the stuff. I think the sides are largely overstated. For years I avoided it due to the incorrect steriod profiles that were out there. But those were wrong, really wrong. Dbol bloats my stomach in just days, but with drol it all goes into my muscles. I feel great on it, not euphoric like dbol, but really good sort of like test. I thought the strength gains were good, but nowhere near var or tbol at half the dose. But I did feel like I could run drol forever, where by the end of 6 weeks of var, I'm ready to get off it. Its probably the only oral I will take again, maybe var too.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 5, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> 25mg Pre is MORE than enough..... start with 12.5mg..... strength was straight up stupid... that's ALOT of calories....
> 
> 
> 
> Just my .02 here... eat enough where youre growing but not enough that you'll get "fat".... i'm pretty sure I weigh more than you and don't come close to that calorie intake..... be in a surplus but don't overdo it.... it'll only make it harder later





Dude my metabolism is insane.  Oath says it’s one of the craziest he’s sin. I had pretty much plateaus at 4500 and weight wasnt really moving anymore. Sat at 193 for like 3-4 weeks. Good and bad thing I guess as it’s expensive lmao. 

I think my next run of he drol I’ll feed try out the injectable. I plan to just run this oral 4 weeks (unless bloods show numbers still good) then take 4 off and maybe I’ll do the injectable last 4.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 5, 2017)

jmac 21 said:


> I've drol 3-4 times and I love the stuff. I think the sides are largely overstated. For years I avoided it due to the incorrect steriod profiles that were out there. But those were wrong, really wrong. Dbol bloats my stomach in just days, but with drol it all goes into my muscles. I feel great on it, not euphoric like dbol, but really good sort of like test. I thought the strength gains were good, but nowhere near var or tbol at half the dose. But I did feel like I could run drol forever, where by the end of 6 weeks of var, I'm ready to get off it. Its probably the only oral I will take again, maybe var too.




I’m guessing only being a week in I’ll start to really see some off the effects but this week. The pump already felt pretty damn good yesterday on arms.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 5, 2017)

jmac 21 said:


> I thought the strength gains were good, but nowhere near var or tbol at half the dose.



Brother...if you think Anavar is in the same ballpark as Anadrol  as far as strength gains go, you got some bunk Anadrol.....


----------



## FeelDaSteel (Oct 5, 2017)

There are no strongmen or powerlifters who use Var or Tbol.

It's Halo and Dro



mytreefiddy said:


> Brother...if you think Anavar is in the same ballpark as Anadrol  as far as strength gains go, you got some bunk Anadrol.....


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 5, 2017)

Not to derail but I ran some Halo this past spring... 20mg 2hrs pre workout.... the shit was retarded... I can see how guys get injured on the shit... strength was absurd


----------



## thefreak (Oct 6, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> Dude my metabolism is insane.  Oath says it’s one of the craziest he’s sin. I had pretty much plateaus at 4500 and weight wasnt really moving anymore. Sat at 193 for like 3-4 weeks. Good and bad thing I guess as it’s expensive lmao.
> 
> I think my next run of he drol I’ll feed try out the injectable. I plan to just run this oral 4 weeks (unless bloods show numbers still good) then take 4 off and maybe I’ll do the injectable last 4.



Add digestive enzymes with every meal. The difference can be huge.


----------



## thefreak (Oct 6, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> Sweet man. Yeah Tudca has always helped me too. Always have it in with orals. I’m hoping this drol is legit, my source is pretty Yeiser with his orals. How many days in you start to. Price the strength gain?



I use Balkan Anapolon everytime I can get some. TUDCA from Olympus Labs or pharmacy TUDCA from EU pharmacy


----------



## striffe (Oct 6, 2017)

thefreak said:


> I use Balkan Anapolon everytime I can get some. TUDCA from Olympus Labs or pharmacy TUDCA from EU pharmacy



I have used Balkan drol a few times and it's one of the best around. Test mast and drol is my fav cycle.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 6, 2017)

striffe said:


> I have used Balkan drol a few times and it's one of the best around. Test mast and drol is my fav cycle.





You guys are makin me wanna get my hands on some. Heard the BD Androlic is a good one too if you get the legit kind.


----------



## thefreak (Oct 7, 2017)

striffe said:


> I have used Balkan drol a few times and it's one of the best around. Test mast and drol is my fav cycle.



Same here....with just a tiny bit of Tren tho


----------



## jmac 21 (Oct 8, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Brother...if you think Anavar is in the same ballpark as Anadrol  as far as strength gains go, you got some bunk Anadrol.....



For me, drol isnt in the same ballpark as var. Strength on 25 mg of var far surpassed what I got off 50 mg of drol. Used multiple var's and drol - different, proven sources, all did the same thing. I guess to each there own, but thats my experience.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 8, 2017)

jmac 21 said:


> For me, drol isnt in the same ballpark as var. Strength on 25 mg of var far surpassed what I got off 50 mg of drol. Used multiple var's and drol - different, proven sources, all did the same thing. I guess to each there own, but thats my experience.



I agree as we're all different.... you're definitely an anomaly...25mg Anavar??  Dude I need to try your Var.... I mean seriously, there are women that take 25mg Anavar.... its such a mild anabolic I'm surprised it yields you such strength.... I wouldn't even start it at less than 50mg.. and ive tried even 100mg a day..... I'm not doubting you, its just very odd


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 9, 2017)

Anavar is pound for pound a much stronger drug than drol. Anavar in much larger amounts than the norm will yield surprising results that unlike drol stick around after you put it down.
 FYI: Anavar and tren = fast lean muscle recruitment.


----------



## mbell4377 (Oct 9, 2017)

thethinker said:


> It's the eating aspect that messes most people up on anadrol. Muscle growth is a slow and steady process that requires a caloric surplus, most people just feel too shitty a few weeks in to actually be able to eat on it.
> 
> It will destroy lipids regardless of support.
> 
> ...





This is my only knock against the compound, kills my appetite. And I know if I ain't eating I ain't growing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 9, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> This is my only knock against the compound, kills my appetite. And I know if I ain't eating I ain't growing...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Day 12 is today. So far still putting away 4800 cals a day


----------



## mbell4377 (Oct 9, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> Day 12 is today. So far still putting away 4800 cals a day





That's great bro, oral compounds and me just don't get along. They're great if you can tolerate them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 9, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> That's great bro, oral compounds and me just don't get along. They're great if you can tolerate them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I’ve heard once you get to week three though is when some people start to get the bad sides like appetite suppressed. Hoping I avoid that.


----------



## thefreak (Oct 11, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> This is my only knock against the compound, kills my appetite. And I know if I ain't eating I ain't growing...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A strong liver support can make a big difference on appetite while running orals.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 11, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> Anavar is pound for pound a much stronger drug than drol. Anavar in much larger amounts than the norm will yield surprising results that unlike drol stick around after you put it down.
> FYI: Anavar and tren = fast lean muscle recruitment.



I strongly disagree.... 50mg Drol vs 50mg Var IN MY OPINION is no comparison... shit, for ME, even 100mg Anavar doesn't promote the same results Drol does from a strength/size perspective..... what do YOU consider to be "much larger than the norm"?? 100mg+?? 

Agreed a good liver support is vital..... I run Synthergine.... love it


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 11, 2017)

LOL. You need to study gear and stop saying silly things like this. Anadrol is known for being a weak drug per mg. Anadrol is scripted in PDR's at up to 600mgs A DAY. Look into these things before just "strongly disagreeing". The way it effects you personally doesn't change the drug or the compound.


----------



## Victory (Oct 11, 2017)

thefreak said:


> A strong liver support can make a big difference on appetite while running orals.



That's why I always run synthergine with orals. It does make a big difference but some orals can still lower my appetite.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 11, 2017)

Victory said:


> That's why I always run synthergine with orals. It does make a big difference but some orals can still lower my appetite.





Never ran that stuff. Tudca, nac, and liv52 always do it for me. What’s the benefit of synthergine, say over Tudca?


----------



## BigBob (Oct 11, 2017)

Tudca is ursodeoxycholic acid with a taurine molecule attached. It helps increase bile flow and reduces cholesterol absorption. It helps the "flow" so to speak. 
Synthergine is more like an antioxidant for the liver. Both can be used together.






Fitraver said:


> Never ran that stuff. Tudca, nac, and liv52 always do it for me. What’s the benefit of synthergine, say over Tudca?


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 11, 2017)

BigBob said:


> Tudca is ursodeoxycholic acid with a taurine molecule attached. It helps increase bile flow and reduces cholesterol absorption. It helps the "flow" so to speak.
> 
> Synthergine is more like an antioxidant for the liver. Both can be used together.





Sweet. Thanks for the info. Is it something you could run say after using orals when numbers are elevated or is it’s place more during use of liver harsh supps to see the benefits?


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 11, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> LOL. You need to study gear and stop saying silly things like this. Anadrol is known for being a weak drug per mg. Anadrol is scripted in PDR's at up to 600mgs A DAY. Look into these things before just "strongly disagreeing". The way it effects you personally doesn't change the drug or the compound.



Geez that's funny...cuz everywhere I read it states how toxic Anadrol is and how mild and weak Anavar is...... not even gonna argue with you.... its pointless....

Show me where it states Anavar is stronger......please?


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey, "your the pro" why do I have to take you too school friend? Think about it, why does anavar call for MUCH lower mgs? When you learn the truth you will have a much better understanding of orals especially. Kinda like D-bol and winny, again they are both much stronger per mg than most. Just do some reading.
 Do you understand what a "PDR is? This is a reference doctors use to script with. Your bro science is clouding reality..............


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 11, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> Hey, "your the pro" why do I have to take you too school friend? Think about it, why does anavar call for MUCH lower mgs? When you learn the truth you will have a much better understanding of orals especially. Kinda like D-bol and winny, again they are both much stronger per mg than most. Just do some reading.
> Do you understand what a "PDR is? This is a reference doctors use to script with. Your bro science is clouding reality..............




Wow,.... with everything you know you'd guess YOU were the Pro..... LOL


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 11, 2017)

"Presented most commonly as a 50 mg tablet, oxymetholone is one of the strongest androgenic steroids available.Similarly, there is a risk of side effects. Despite very low binding affinity with the androgen receptor, oxymetholone is highly effective in promoting extensive gains in body mass,[citation needed] mostly by greatly improving protein synthesis. For this reason, it is often used by bodybuilders and athletes."

So you're telling me 50mg Anavar is just as strong?? I read plenty


----------



## thefreak (Oct 11, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> Sweet. Thanks for the info. Is it something you could run say after using orals when numbers are elevated or is it’s place more during use of liver harsh supps to see the benefits?


Both! Very safe and healthy, it also provides other benefits (protection against endoplasmatic reticulum stress, insulin sensitivity)


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 11, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> "Presented most commonly as a 50 mg tablet, oxymetholone is one of the strongest androgenic steroids available.Similarly, there is a risk of side effects.* Despite very low binding affinity with the androgen receptor*, oxymetholone is highly effective in promoting extensive gains in body mass,[citation needed] mostly by greatly improving protein synthesis. For this reason, it is often used by bodybuilders and athletes."
> 
> So you're telling me 50mg Anavar is just as strong?? I read plenty



Seriously? Can you read or what are you looking at?


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 11, 2017)

thefreak said:


> Both! Very safe and healthy, it also provides other benefits (protection against endoplasmatic reticulum stress, insulin sensitivity)





Seeet I’ll def look into it. Pricey?


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 11, 2017)

Other drugs like "anavar" have much stronger binding affinity with androgen receptors. That's why they require much less of a dose. When I say dropping the hammer with anavar will yield much more results. I mean the androgen receptors will be inundated. It will still be much more friendly than Anadrol and MUCH more efficient in large amounts. 
 How toxic a drug is or how bad it is for you ISN'T a measure of it's strength.
 I've seen the orals you like and they will hurt you if you don't know whats what. Be carful.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 11, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> I LOVE the injectable version over the oral..... IMO the infamous "bloat" is dependent on how you eat...... eat shit you'll bloat..... you don't and you wont


How do you like to run the injectable?  2x ED?


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 11, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> How do you like to run the injectable?  2x ED?





I believe he said he was running it just preworkout.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 11, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> I believe he said he was running it just preworkout.



I know he mentioned the 25 pre, wasn't sure of his total mg/ed.
Some guys like to run drol pre contest to stay full rather than off season.  That's another strategy.  As was said, drol bloats those who eat shitty.

You might want to try using GHRP6 to put some bite into your appetite if it wanes on drol.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 11, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> How do you like to run the injectable?  2x ED?



I never tried 2x a day.... Just pre.... LOVE LOVE


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 11, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> I never tried 2x a day.... Just pre.... LOVE LOVE



I'll be smashing chest and bis tomorrow on drol inject! 
</nohijack>


----------



## BigBob (Oct 12, 2017)

You could use it during. and after. Personally I like to run these things for a few weeks and then cleanse again. You Could use synthergine all the time. wont hurt. Tudca could be a problem if you don't need it. 



Fitraver said:


> Sweet. Thanks for the info. Is it something you could run say after using orals when numbers are elevated or is it’s place more during use of liver harsh supps to see the benefits?


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 14, 2017)

Just got a nose bleed out of no where. That from the drol? Does that mean my bp could be elevated?  Is that a sign that I need to stop it? It’s only been 17 days.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 14, 2017)

It was a super brief one. Still gunna go get my bp checked tomorrow. I have cialis I can jump on 5mg a day as well if it is a little high.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 15, 2017)

Got my bp checked and it was 126/85 so not too elevated at all. Glad to know thats okay. I’ll keep monitoring it tho.


----------



## Viking (Oct 16, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> I know he mentioned the 25 pre, wasn't sure of his total mg/ed.
> Some guys like to run drol pre contest to stay full rather than off season.  That's another strategy.  As was said, drol bloats those who eat shitty.
> 
> You might want to try using GHRP6 to put some bite into your appetite if it wanes on drol.



Good advice. Not even just on drol but in general. GHRP6 gave me a crazy appetite post injection so it could help when gaining. MK677 is another great peptide and is easier as it's an oral.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 16, 2017)

Viking said:


> Good advice. Not even just on drol but in general. GHRP6 gave me a crazy appetite post injection so it could help when gaining. MK677 is another great peptide and is easier as it's an oral.





I’m actually running 25mg mk677 ed as well. Haven’t had any appetite sides yet from the drol.


----------



## striffe (Oct 18, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> I’m actually running 25mg mk677 ed as well. Haven’t had any appetite sides yet from the drol.



My appetite is non stop on MK677. The higher the dose the bigger it is.


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 18, 2017)

striffe said:


> My appetite is non stop on MK677. The higher the dose the bigger it is.





I’m destroying food still through 3 weeks of the drol so the mk677 is def helping or it just doesn’t effect my appetite one or the other. .


----------



## Victory (Oct 20, 2017)

Fitraver said:


> I’m destroying food still through 3 weeks of the drol so the mk677 is def helping or it just doesn’t effect my appetite one or the other. .



What brand of MK are you using?


----------



## Fitraver (Oct 20, 2017)

Victory said:


> What brand of MK are you using?





I’ve been on Mike A’s Somatazine.


----------

